# My 2.5 gallon will be ready for Sept.



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

This 2.5G was set today with a couple of annubius a moss ball and gloss the other I can't remember. I hope to have this ready for Sept.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh my.... its looking nice!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't put a moss ball in there. It's an algae and when it desides to spread, you'll never get rid of it.
The substrate looks nice, what is it?
Also, why are there so many bubbles? Did you take the pictures right after you setup the tank?
Oh and another thing, have to seem what a anubias nana pettie looks like? It's way more suited for your 2.5G than the normal anubias nana.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have mine in a fry tank...Its never decided to spread...? Didnt think they did that.


----------



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

*Moss to cycle*

the tank quickly, it's out now and back in the big tank again.
I hope the gloss spreads, the bottom layer is 3-5 mi stone with a layer of laterite and then 1-2 mil gravel. Nothing fancy, just practical.


----------



## EchoUnderwater (Nov 5, 2006)

Very niiiiice!!!

What are u planning to keep in there?


----------



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

*no longer a project*

had to dismantle it, no time to tend.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

golfers1, where did you purchase your gloss? Would you have any for sale/trade?


----------

